
The power of doing nothing at all - duck
https://medium.com/swlh/the-power-of-doing-nothing-at-all-73eeea488b8b
======
hahabrew
free time created humanity. subsistence foraging and handling takes most ones
waking hours. Labour saving ideas such as agriculture, and communal division
of labour makes free time. this is when stories are told, caves are painted,
and perspectives exchanged.

